# O360 Exhaust ebay



## planebuilder (Apr 14, 2017)

Wentworth has an O360 exhaust on ebay, may be a deal if it's what you need.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-STARDU...ash=item211c7f402d:g:2hYAAOSwa~BYScWn&vxp=mtr


----------

